# Abgenommen



## Krone1 (30 Mai 2013)




----------



## wiesel (30 Mai 2013)

Der war gut. :WOW: :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2013)

*Ernüchterung macht sich breit*


----------



## Kevin3 (31 Mai 2013)

Das ist ja mal bösartig ;D Aber ich steh voll drauf!


----------



## DomiPaar (19 Juni 2013)

lustig


----------

